# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Mefistofel-ի, Morpheus_NS-ի և Բարեկամ-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Mefistofel-ը սկսում է, Morpheus_NS-ը` շարունակում, իսկ Բարեկամ-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## Mefistofel

(վեպիս սկզբն ա...)

(քերականական սխալների համարչ չդապարտել անհաջողության...խնդրում եմ )

Կյանքը տենց ա…: Խմիչքի միջոցով մի անգամ գոնե սփոփանք գտած մարդը ինչքան էլ ասի, որ էլ չի խմելու միևնույն ա` մի օր կխմի: Ես բացառություն չէի: Չէր հասցրել լրանալ երրորդ օրը, երբ ես ափիս մեջ առա օղիյով լի գավաթը : …Կյանքը դաժան չի լինում, կյանքը բարի չի լինում, կյանքը տրամադրված կամ անտրամադիր չի լինում` կյանքը տենց ա…: Ուրիշ հարց է` մենք… 
լինում ենք ամեն գույնի - դաժան, բարի, տրամադրված կամ անտրամադիր, գոռոզ կամ անողնաշար, սպիտակ, սև , կանաչ , նարնջագույն` ամեն դեպքում դա մենք ենք, յուրաքանչյուրս յուրովի: Ես էլ բացառություն չեմ. Արձակ գրել չգիտեմ, ուղղակի խոսում եմ իմ “սեփական” ապագա անծանոթիս հետ:
  Ծխախոտիս կրակը դանդաղ մոտենում եր մատներիս ամեն “քաշած մուխի” հետ, համբերությանս բաժակը լցվում իսկ օղու բաժակները դատարկվում ու դատարկվում էին: Երբ վեր կացա տեղիցս գինետան սրահը ճոճորվում էր գլխիցս կախված: Շատ հարազատ տպավորություն… վերջին անգամ գինետան կայուն սրահով գլխիս շուրջ, չեմ հիշում թե երբ եմ  վեր կացել աթոռից: 
Օրը արդեն վաղուց խոստացել էր լինել մնացած օրերի նման միապաղաղ ու անհետքարքիր: Դուռը բացեցի և զգացի թե ինչպես ներսի տաք ու ծխած օդը խփեց մեջքիս իսկ դրիս սառը ու նախաձմեռային օդը` դեմքիս: Նման վարկյանները տրամադրում են զբոսանքի (ինձ որ, հաստատ…) : Տրամադրող վարկյանները չափից դուրս շատ են ղեկավարում մեր կյանքը: Ճիշտն ասած նույնիսկ պատկերացում էլ չունեմ դա լավէ թե վատ, անգամ չեմ կարող ասել թե “լավ” կամ “վատ” ասվածը ինչ է: Եթե գար մի այլմոլորակային և հարցներ թե ինչ է’ լավը կամ վատը , դժվար կարողանայ ճշգրիտ պատասխան տալ նրան. դա արժեքների և բարոյականության հաշվարկման համակարգից է կախված` յուրաքանչյուրինը յուրովի:
 Ուղևորվեցի դեպի ամենշատ կտրած ծառերով ու մարած լապտերներով փողոցը: Չգիտեմ` միգուցե դա սխալ է, բայց վրդովվում եմ երբ ծառերի այսպես ասած “ավելնորդ” ճյուղերը, կտրում են գրեթե մինչև  արմատը: 
Եվ քանի որ, օրը խոստացել էր լինել սովորական, բնականաբար իմ զբոսանքս ուղևորվում էր մի շիշ կիսաքաղցր, կարմիր գինյով: Երեկոն արդեն վաղուց երեկո չէր… դառել էր գիշեր: Ի զարմանս ինձ` այդպիսի փորձառու գիշերային հարբած զբոսնողի` մոտակա կիսաայգու նստարանին նստած տեսա մի աղջիկ` միանշանակ աղջիկ էր! դրա մասին վկայում էր նրա մարմնի շատ գեղեցիկ ուրվագիծը (ի շնորհիվ վառվող լապտերի հետևի` մարդաշատ փողոցում): Նա անմիջապես ներխուժեց մտորումներիս ֆաբրիկան… “Երևի վատ բանա եղել , որ սենց տխուր նաստած ա” , ճիշտն ասեմ` նույնիսկ մտքովս անցավ ձեռքիս կիսադատարկ գինու շիշը առաջարկեմ նրան, որ խմի ու սփոփի իրեն քանի որ, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ թե գինու մեջ ինչ լավէ խորտակվում ցանկացած վատ բան “շատ վատ բաներ չեն լինում, լինում է քիչ խմիչք”: 
Երբ անցա նրա կողքով ու այլևս չէի տեսնում դիմացս նրա ներկայությունը, դադարեցի մտածել այդ տարօրինակ աղջակա մասին… Իհարկ է տարօրինակ’` …նրա վարքը խորթ էր այս քաղաքի համար, ուրեմը նրա վարքը տարօրինակ էր (Չէ! Էս ետ չվերադարձա նրա մոտ, և նույնիսկ նա, տեսնելով իմ կպչուն ու սրտացավ հայցքը չեկավ իմ ետևից. Երևի ինչ որ մեկի ետևից ժամանակին չիգացել, դրա համար է հիմա նստած լաց լինում, ես ` բնականաբար, բացառություն չէի… և առհասարակ, քաղաքի չափորոնիշների սանդղակով, նա երևի արդեն չափից դուրս շատ տարորինակություններ էր դրսևորել մի օրվա ընթացքում և իմ հետ ծանոթանալը ամենևին ավելնորդ կլիներ …): Տուն գնալու ցանկությունը խեղտում էր:
 Մոտեցա կանգառին, նայեցի ժամին. Պարզա` տրանսպորտ չկա: Տաքսի? Ձեռքով փրփորեցի բոլոր գրպաններիս խորխորատները` հավաքված մանրադրամը հերիքում էր  միայն ճանապարհի կեսը անցնելուն, որոշեցի կեսը տաքսիյով գնամ իսկ մնացածը ոտքով, ավելի լավ է քան, ամբողքը ոտքով: 
Մեքենայից իջա և շարունակեցի ճանապարհս թեթևության զգացումով (չեմ սիրում տուն մտնել գումարով գրպանումս): Օրը իր խոստումը շարունակմում էր կատարել, ոչ մի նորություն: 
Մեկ քարրորդ ճանապարհ էր մնացել տուն հասնելուն և մեկ քարրորդ շիշ գինի երբ հանկարծ …”Լավ էլի, մենակ թե չսկսես նորից… Աստված հեռու տար ինձանից էս փորձանքը” . կարծես փամփուշտ արձակած լինեին, գլխացավը սկսեց աջ քունքից և ակնթարթորեն ծակեց ձախը (ինչ հիմարություն) ախր ես շատ քաջ տեղյակ եմ , որ օղի ու գարեջուր խմելուց հետո գինի չարաշահելը սարսափելի գլխացավանքներով է հղի: 
Ու հանկարծ սկսեցին այն նույն... խորդ ու վտանգավոր մտքերը որոնցից ես փորձել եմ միշտ խուսափել հարբելու միջոցով … 
չգիտեմ խի , բայց մտածում էի , որ հարբելը կփրկի … 
այս երեկո տենց չէղավ... 
այս երեկո հանդիպեցի այն բանին ինչից խուսափում էի ամբողջ կյանքս…

----------

Ariadna (22.03.2010), Mark Pauler (21.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (22.03.2010), Դեկադա (25.03.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

:Sad: 
Երբ անցա փողոցը ու դալանով ուզում էի բակ մտնել, դիմացի շենքի մոտից ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ձայներ լսեցի: Գլուխս թեքեցի ձայների ուղղությամբ: Մթության մեջ ինչ-որ կերպարանքներ ուրվագծվեցին: Զգացվում էր, որ բավական մարդ է հավաքված: Շատ տարօրինակ էր՝ հաշվի առնելով ուշ ժամը: Սկզբից որոշեցի բանի տեղ չդնել ու շարունակել ճանապարհս. հավանաբար ջահելները էլի ինչ-որ բան չէին կիսել իրար մեջ ու հավաքվել են ճիշտ ու սխալ պարզելու:  Գուցե իրոք բանի տեղ չդնեի ու հանգիստ տուն գնայի(նամանավանդ որ գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում էր), եթե ականջիս չհասներ այն կանացի ձայնը: Չնայած դա ավելի շուտ ոչ թե ձայնի էր նման, այլ ոռնոցի կամ կաղկանձի: 
Կանգ առա: «Տեսնես՝ էս ինչ է կատարվում,- մտածեցի ինքս ինձ,- գուցե աղջկան նեղացնում են: Մոտենա՞մ: Բայց մենակ ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել. ամենաքիչը մի տաս-տասնհինգ հոգի կլինեն հավաքվածները… Լա՛վ, ինչ լինում է, թո՛ղ լինի. գնամ տեսնեմ ինչ է կատարվում»:
Համարձակության համար մի կում էլ արեցի ու քայլերս ուղղեցի դեպի հավաքվածները: Որքան մոտենում էի, կաղկանձն ավելի է ուժգնանում, բայց թանձր խավարի մեջ պատկերված ստվերներն անշարժ էին. շրջան էին կազմել ինչ-որ բանի շուրջ ու քարացել, իսկ շրջանի մեջից կանացի ողբի ձայնն էր լսվում…
Արդեն այնտեղ էի… Շրջան կազմածները տղամարդիկ էին, որոնց մեծ մասին ճանաչում էի. մեր թաղից էին: Շրջանի ներսում տղամարդու անկենդան դիակ էր, ում կրծիքի  վրա էլ գլուխը խոնարհած՝ հեծկլտում էր մի երիտասարդ աղջիկ… կիսաայգու նստարանին նստած աղջիկն էր…
-Ինքնասպան է եղել,- իմ հարցին պատասխանեց հավաքվածներից մեկը,- իրեն լուսամուտից ցած է նետել: 
«Ի՞նչ էր կատարվել, ինչու՞ էր այդ երիտասարդը այդ քայլին գնացել: Ինչու՞ էր այդ աղջիկը կես ժամ առաջ թախիցով լեցուն նստել նստարանին, եթե կարող էր իր սիրելիի կողքին լինել… ու այս ամենը չէր պատահի: Երեւի լուրջ վիճել էին իրար հետ ու աղջիկը հեռացել էր, տղան էլ չէր դիմացել ու իրեն ցած էր նետել լուսամուտից… երեւի ինքնասպան լինելուց առաջ հաղորդագրություն էր ուղարկել կամ զանգել էր աղջկան, այլապես դեռ կես ժամ առաջ այգում նստած աղջիկը ինչու պիտի այս ժամին հայտնվեր այստեղ». հավաքվածների շրջանի մաս կազմած մտովի  ենթադրություններ էի անում ես:
Շուտով շտապ օգնության մեքենայի ազդանշանը լսվեց… Տաս րոպե հետո փողոցը դատարկ էր.  չկային մարդիկ, չկար դիակը, չկար այն տարօրինակ աղջիկը, ուm ճակատագրի բերումով ես այսօր տեսա երկու անգամ… Գուցե այս ամենը նշան էր. չէ՞ որ մեկ անգամ չէ, որ ես ինքս էլ որոշել էի վերջ տալ կյանքիս: Այն տղան գոնե աշխարհում ուներ մեկին, ով իրեն սիրում է, իսկ ես… 
Գինու շիշը ամբողջովին դատարկ էր, իսկ իմ գլուխը ամբողջովին լիքն էր տարբեր մտքերով… 
Մի կերպ տուն հասա: Երկար չարչարվելուց հետո վերջապես բացեցի այդ անիծյալ դուռը, ոտքերս մի կերպ քարշ տվի դեպի ննջարանս ու փլվեցի անկողնուն: 
Աչքերիս առաջ այն զարհուրելի պատկերն էր՝ անկենդան սիրեցյալի վրա կռացած, ամբողջովին արցունքների ու արյան մեջ ողողված աղջիկը…
«Դու էլ ազատվեցիր այս կյանքից, եղբա՛յր,- մտածեցի ես,- երեւի լուրջ պատճառներ էս ունեցել երկրային կյանքիդ վերջակետ դնելու համար: Բայց իմ պատճառները ավելի լուրջ են ու ես…»
Մոտեցա պատուհանին ու բացեցի այն… քիչ հետո կանգնած էի լուսամուտագոգին… վերեւը լուսինն էր ներքեւում կիսախավար: Բակում վառվող միակ լապտերը լուսավոր շրջանագիծ էր գծել ասֆալտի վրա, իսկ շրջանագծի մեջ… մի աղջիկ էր կանգնած ու ինձ էր նայում… Նա՜ էր` նստարանին նստած աղջիկը… Ոտքերս կտրվեցին լուսամուտագոգից ու ներքեւ սլացա… Ես գիտեմ, թե ով է այդ աղջիկը… ես ճսնաչում եմ նրան… ես գիտեմ, թե ինչ է նրա անունը… Մ-Ա-Հ…

----------

Mark Pauler (21.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (22.03.2010), Դեկադա (25.03.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Զարմանալիորեն չունեի ոչ մի հատուկ զգացմունք: Կարելի է ասել` ընդհանրապես զգացմունք չունեի: Միայն ազատ անկման զգացողությունն էր, որը հիշեցնում էր հին բարեկամիս, նրան, որի երեք քառորդն այդպես էլ մնաց չգնահատված: 

Մեկը օրեր առաջ մեյլ էր ուղարկել, տեսագրություն. ինչ-որ մարդիկ նետվում էին աշխարհի ամենախորը քարանձավը, պարաշուտով իհարկե, բայց պարաշուտը բացում էին ահագին հետո, այսինքն մի քանի րոպե ապրում էին մաքուր ազատ անկում: Չէ, դե ես հասկանում եմ, որ թռիչքն այլ բան է`ղեկավարվող ճախր, բայց ում է պետք ղեկավարումը, ու  չղեկավարումը ևս, ու ընդհանրապես… 

Ես որոշակիորեն գիտեմ միայն, թե ինձ ինչ է պետք: 

Ու ահա… Լավ չպատկերացրի` դեմքով հագա նրա ժպտացող դեմքի՞ն, թե՞ ամբողջ մարմնով թափանցեցի նրա մեջ, բայց հաջորդ ակնթարթին նրա գրկում էի:
- Ահա և ես, - ժպտաց Մահը:
- Դու՞, թե՞ ես:
-  Ավաղ, չեմ կարող ասել` ահա և դու: Դու երբեք չկաս: Դու երբեք “ահա” չես: 
- Եթե գրկես ինձ, դա ինձ կհիշեցնի իմ մասին: 
-  Դու որոշակիորեն գիտես, թե քեզ ինչ է պետք, փոքրիկս, - աչքով արեց Մահը, ու իր անվերջ երկար թևերով հաջողացրեց ոչ միայն ամբողջովին գրկել մարմինս, այլև նրբորեն շոյել ուսերս` մատներով նվագելով վզիս արմատի վրա, երբեմն-երբեմն ուղղելով մազերիս գանգուրները: 
- Ո՞րն էր իմ սխալը, ասա..., - շշնջացի ես` նվաղուն կիսախուփ անելով աչքերս: Խոստովանում եմ, չէի հիշի սխալիս մասին, եթե համոզված լինեի, որ այս քնքշանքը ևս չի ավարտվելու: - Ես պետք է վերադառնայի՞, երբ անցա:
- Ո-ոչ, - ժպտաց Մահը, - դու պետք է պարզապես նայեիր, ոչ թե երազեիր: 
- Հասկանու՞մ ես, ես վախենում եմ նայել, քանի որ ես, ահա, ինչպես նկատեցիր, չկամ: Վախենում եմ հայացքիս անդրադարձը ոչինչ չտեսնի: 
Մահը հանկարծ լրջացավ: Նրա շեղ ու երկար աչքերը արագությամբ և հնարավորինս մեծ տրամագծով կլորացան, չռվեցին, ու ես ապարդյուն փորձեցի այնտեղ գտնել այլ բան զայրույթից բացի:
- Դե ուրեմն կորի՛… Գնա փնտրի, տես ու՛մ գրկում քեզ կգտնես, ու երբ որ գտնես, այդ ժամանակ էլ ես քեզ կխլեմ…           Ու ամեն դատարկ բանի համար ինձ տեղահան մի արեք, - հոգնած ձգվեց Մահը ու լաաաայն հորանջեց: Այնքան լայն ու դանդաղ, որ հորանջն այդ ընդարմացած տարածվեց շուրջը ու, լուծելով իր մեջ Մահի շաղված ծվենները, վերջնականապես կուլ  տվեց  նրան:

… 
- Դուք այցելու ունեք, - երկչկոտ ժպտաց սիրունիկ քույրը ու նրա հետևից հիվանդասենյակի դռնից մեկը ներս մտավ` սպիտակ խալաթը ուսերին: 

Նստարանին նստած աղջի՞կն էր: Էս անգամ չէ: Գինետանս բարմենն էր: Լավ տղա ա:

----------

Mark Pauler (21.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (22.03.2010), Դեկադա (25.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մորֆեուսի գրածը կարդալով,մտքումս ասեց <<Խեղճ Բարեկամ,էլ ստեղ ինչը պետքա շարունակի>>  :LOL: 
Բայց ապրի Բարեկամը, շատ հետաքրքիր շարունակեց ու ամենակարևորը պատմվածքը ամբողջությամբ տրագեդիայի չվերածեց :Smile:  
Մեֆիստոֆել,Մորֆեուս,դուք էլ ապրեք :Wink:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (22.03.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Morpheus_NS?  :Wink:  :Wink:  Բարեկա՞մ  :Love:  :Love:  Mefistofel?  :Hands Up: 

լավն էր ու դրական, սահուն, ասես մի հոգու գրած լիներ, ու էն էլ` մի լաաավ հոգու  :Smile:

----------


## cold skin

Լավ կլիներ, որ Բարեկամը իր անունը փոխի ու դնի Լյուցիֆեռ-համալրված տրիո կդառնաք: :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Mefisttofel-ի գրածից  ինչպես միշտ խմիչքի հոտ  էր  փչում ,չնայած դրան  շատ պարզ ու միևնույն ժամանակ գունավոր էր ներկայացրել, ապրի ինքը :Ok: 

Մոռֆը խմիչքի թեման ետին պլան մղելով  լավ մոտեցում ա հաղորդել պատմվածքին , ամենաշատը այս մասը դուրս եկավ, չնայած շատ տխուր էր  :Smile: 

Բարեկամն էլ այսպես ասած դաբիծ ա արել, ինչպես միշտ իր գործը  փայլուն ա կատարել  :Blush: , չնայած ես սիրում եմ , որ տխուր նոտայով պատմությունները նույն նոտայով էլ ավարտվում են :Smile: 

Ա՛պ՛ր՛ե՛ք՛  :Wink:

----------


## Mefistofel

*Morpheus_NS*- շաաատ լաո շարունակեց, բայց քռթով բերեց տրամաբանական ավարտին...
*Բարեկամ* -  Մորֆեուսի սարգաց ծուղակից արժանապատիո դուրս եկավ))))))))))
Շնորհակալ եմ երկուսիտ ել... անսպասելի եր ինձ համար .... հատկապես ավարտը :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> չնայած ես սիրում եմ , որ տխուր նոտայով պատմությունները նույն նոտայով էլ ավարտվում են


Ինչպես կասեր ընկրներիցս մեկը` հեփի էնդը միշտ չի որ վատ ճաշակի նշան ա  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> դրա մասին վկայում էր նրա մարմնի շատ գեղեցիկ ուրվագիծը (ի շնորհիվ վառվող լապտերի հետևի` մարդաշատ փողոցում):


Փոքրիկ կոնստրուկտիվ նկատողություն՝ փակագծերում գրվածն ավելի շատ արդարացման է նման: Միգուցե ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ լապտերի մասին նշել նախորոք, օրինակ՝ մարդաշատ փողոցում վառվող լապտերի լույսի շնորհիվ տարբերեցի նրա մարմնի գեղեցիկ ուրվագիծը:
Ինչևէ, կարող եմ և սխալվել:
Սկիզբը հիասքանչ էր, մեծագույն հաճույք ստացա ընթերցանությունից: Անկեղծ էր ու ինձ հարազատ թեմատիկա, պահեր կային (օրինակ՝ դուրս քալուց քամու հետ կապված), որ ես էլ եմ նկարագրել իմ Ռեքվիեմ վեպում:
Շարունակությունը... Մորֆ, խիղճ ունեցի, ջանս դող գցիր: Մի փոքր կտրուկ էր, կարելի էր ընդարձակել տանը հերոսի մտորումների ու պատճառների թեման: Բայց մեկ է, դու դեմք ես:
Բարեկամ՝ մաքուր զգայականություն: Գրածիդ մեջ իմ Ալեքսանդրային տեսա, միայն թե ավելի մեծացած ու հասունացած: Ապրես: Հենց այն էր, ինչ պետք է: Բայց հիվանդանոցում արթնացման պահի զգացողությունների պահով կարելի էր ծավալվել՝ օրինակ, Կոելիոյի «Վերոնիկան որոշում է մեռնել» գործում այդ պահը հիանալի է արած:

Ամեն ինչ ավելի քան լավ էր: Հույս ունեմ՝ այս եռյակը կշարունակի համագործակցել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես էլ գրեմ կարծիք, բայց չնեղանաք ու չնեղվեք, լա՞վ:

Առաջին մասի վրա զարմացած եմ: Չէի սպասում: Գրած էր “մեջից”, ոչ “դրսից”: Իսկականն ավելի շատ էր, քան սարքածը, մի խոսքով – շահած գործ ա, կարդացի հետաքրքրությամբ: Սիրում եմ, որ նայում են ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ, ու որ էդ ինքն ա, ոչ թե ոճ կամ ձև: 

Երկրորդը ճիշտն ասած դուրս չեկավ: Հերոսի նկարագիրը լրիվ փոխվեց: Նախ, իրադարձությունները սարքովի էին, ու նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, թե տենց զարգացան, հերոսի վարքը, մտքերը և այլն չեն բռնում առաջինում ներկայացված կերպարի հետ:

Երրորդը ընդհանրապես դուրս չի գալիս: Գրել եմ գիշերը երեքին, ու, էնքան որ մի բան գրած լինեմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մեկը օրեր առաջ մեյլ էր ուղարկել, տեսագրություն. ինչ-որ մարդիկ նետվում էին աշխարհի ամենախորը քարանձավը, պարաշուտով իհարկե, բայց պարաշուտը բացում էին ահագին հետո, այսինքն մի քանի րոպե ապրում էին մաքուր ազատ անկում: Չէ, դե ես հասկանում եմ, որ թռիչքն այլ բան է`ղեկավարվող ճախր, բայց ում է պետք ղեկավարումը, ու  չղեկավարումը ևս, ու ընդհանրապես…



էս էլ էդ մասը. 

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...seJumpCave.flv

/մերսի Needles-in-eyes-ին տարածքի տրամադրման համար  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես էլ գրեմ կարծիք, բայց չնեղանաք ու չնեղվեք, լա՞վ:
> 
> Առաջին մասի վրա զարմացած եմ: Չէի սպասում: Գրած էր “մեջից”, ոչ “դրսից”: Իսկականն ավելի շատ էր, քան սարքածը, մի խոսքով – շահած գործ ա, կարդացի հետաքրքրությամբ: Սիրում եմ, որ նայում են ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ, ու որ էդ ինքն ա, ոչ թե ոճ կամ ձև: 
> 
> Երկրորդը ճիշտն ասած դուրս չեկավ: Հերոսի նկարագիրը լրիվ փոխվեց: Նախ, իրադարձությունները սարքովի էին, ու նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, թե տենց զարգացան, հերոսի վարքը, մտքերը և այլն չեն բռնում առաջինում ներկայացված կերպարի հետ:
> 
> Երրորդը ընդհանրապես դուրս չի գալիս: Գրել եմ գիշերը երեքին, ու, էնքան որ մի բան գրած լինեմ:


Այդքան խիստ մի եղիր: Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ է ստացվել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> էս էլ էդ մասը. 
> 
> http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...seJumpCave.flv
> 
> /մերսի Needles-in-eyes-ին տարածքի տրամադրման համար



եթե ես լինկը չի բացում /իմ մոտ չի բացում օրինակ  :Smile:  /, փորձեք սա.

----------


## Rhayader

Սեղմեք Այստեղ
Ան, ֆորումի դվիժոկն էր ինչ-որ կրճատել լինկը, դրանից էր:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սեղմեք Այստեղ
> Ան, ֆորումի դվիժոկն էր ինչ-որ կրճատել լինկը, դրանից էր:


Հմ, հա, տենց բան մի անգամ էլ ա եղել...

----------


## nickname

բայց դուք իիիիիիինչ դեմք եեեեեք, լուրջ եմ ասումմ))))))) փշաքաղվեցի, թեկուզ մի 2 տարի ուշ)))))))))))

----------


## Mark Pauler

Լավն էր: 
Էսպիսի նախագծերի մեջ, որոնք ես էստեղ կարդացել եմ, երևի ամենահաջողվածն էր:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (22.03.2010)

----------

